# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  U S honey bee and pollinator decline

## lindsay s

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-27951040 http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-...health-honey-b Section 2 of the memorandum seems to have everything covered. A good idea? I think so. Any other opinions?

----------

